# Beginner, first pellet gun



## Crispy0 (May 16, 2009)

im 14 and i only have about $100. i saw that a lot of people reffered pyramid air so i did a search

im trying to pick of pesky birds and other small animals. wich would be the best for acuracy and power.
thanks to anyone who offers help


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I suggest out of those choices that you get the Crosman Storm XT. I do not have one, but most things that I've heard about them are good. Also, it comes with a scope (which is good to have even if you don't plan on using it.) It should make a good first air rifle for you. Just make sure that you keep the screws tight on both the scope and the stock.


----------



## Crispy0 (May 16, 2009)

ok thanks ill do that


----------



## squirrelhunter (Jul 17, 2009)

My neighbor has that Crosman, nice rifle. I'm quite new to this and recently purchased a new Remington Airmaster 77 at Walmart to deal with squirrels on my birdfeeders. Granted, you have to pump it every time, but just 6 pumps gets the job done and for $73 it's very accurate. If you can afford the Storm XT I'd go that way though.


----------

